# can you reuse water pillows?



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I threw one in my desktop humidor for some added humiditiy which worked out nicely, can I re-dip it in distilled water and use it again or should I just buy more. Can't seem to find an answer.

http://www.stogiefresh.com/journal/...ies/7F8A2902-9AD1-4445-BDB6-8235DA44D947.html


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes. I have had a couple for several years. :tu


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> Yes. I have had a couple for several years. :tu


Nice! I wasn't sure if they were only designed to absorb enough water one time or not.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

I had one that had completely dried to the point where the agent inside was like rocks. After a few minute soak in distilled it came back.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

And if you feel like sacrificing one for fun, leave it in water for a LONG time. They explode and goo oozes out.  (I was bored ... sue me.)


----------



## Freelee711 (Mar 24, 2008)

I used one for a couple of months and have found that it start to smell funky. So i'd watch out for that.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

The Professor said:


> And if you feel like sacrificing one for fun, leave it in water for a LONG time. They explode and goo oozes out.  (I was bored ... sue me.)


:r Thats wild. It's amazing when they are completely dried out there is nothing to them, almost looks like an empty mesh pouch. Looks like we went from "Super Elastic Bubble Plastic" and "Shrinky Dinks" to this! Sorry if I'm showing my age with the old school toy references


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

arent they like .99 cents?


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

z3ro said:


> arent they like .99 cents?


shhhh ...don't ruin it


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

I never had one last more than a couple of months. Maybe its just me :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've had one for going on a year and it still seems fine.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

King Leonidas said:


> I never had one last more than a couple of months. Maybe its just me :r


You might be thinking of the Boveda packs which are not reusable. Water pillows, can be reused, but just soaking them for a minute or two. I have a few that are six months or older and still going strong. Very handy to drop in a travel humi during the dry summer months. :tu


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

The crystal gel inside those pillows is the same thing found in diapers  I kid you not!


If you use PG solution, they won't develop any odors that I've been able to determine. I have one that's a permanent fixture in my travel box....had it for over 2 years.


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

Silound said:


> The crystal gel inside those pillows is the same thing found in diapers  I kid you not!
> quote]
> 
> You're right. I worked in a diaper factory for 4 years, and it is the same thing. You could put a couple of small spoonfuls of it in a 20oz. glass of water, and in a few minutes it would be like a glass full of gel. It's crazy stuff.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I reuse my pillows all the time. I have some that are at least 6 months or older and they still work great. I have had some that quit working, but they were more then a year old.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

huero71 said:


> Silound said:
> 
> 
> > The crystal gel inside those pillows is the same thing found in diapers  I kid you not!
> ...


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I had one for three months, but then I over hydrated it and it burst


----------

